# Maple bowls



## Barb (Jan 13, 2020)

Wanted to post a couple of bowls I did mainly so you can see the quality of wood I got from @Gary Schuler The shape of each bowl is plain but the wood is spectacular. I'm still learning tool usage as far as bowls go but I plan on practicing a lot more. :) These are from one blank that I cut in half.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 19 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 13, 2020)

Drop dead gorgeous wood! Wow! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 13, 2020)

Beautiful bowls barb!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 13, 2020)

Well Barb, you knocked it out of the park again. Very well done. Those are very nice !!!!! Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh wow... those are gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice work! A simple shape allows the beauty of the wood to steal the show - you've done well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 13, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Well Barb, you knocked it out of the park again. Very well done. Those are very nice !!!!! Gary


Thank you but I think it's mainly because the wood itself is gorgeous!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 13, 2020)

I agree with trc65, I like the simple look and let the wood do the talking. 
But you have a knack for letting the wood speak to you as far as what it wants to be. Well done again and now I gotta see what else I have buried in the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 13, 2020)

Awesome Barb!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 13, 2020)

Come’on Barbara, don’t be that hard on yourself. As others have already said, the wood is saying “look at me!!!” The bowl shape is nice and great features on the bottom! Well done. Just evaluate and keep learning. 
If you really don’t like them I can send you my address.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 13, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Come’on Barbara, don’t be that hard on yourself. As others have already said, the wood is saying “look at me!!!” The bowl shape is nice and great features on the bottom! Well done. Just evaluate and keep learning.
> If you really don’t like them I can send you my address.


Don't get me wrong. I love them! I just know I didn't have to do much to allow them to shine. :) Besides that, one of these is going to my cousin and she would absolutely slay me if I got rid of it. Hahahaha!! And I am always trying to constantly learn. I personally think that's the best feature of this site. People are always willing to help you out so you can learn more. :)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2020)

Barb, those are great looking. I like the simple shapes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 13, 2020)

You're right Barb, it's beautiful wood. But I think the bowl design really allows it to shine! Very well done!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2020)

Beautiful bowls- Big leaf has so much variety.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2020)

Pretty bowls, pretty wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 15, 2020)

Just picking my jaw off the floor - gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice pair of bowls, especially liking the one on the right with the natural burl edge. Nice personal popcorn size!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2020)

Beautiful work @Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Wood (Jan 15, 2020)

Beautiful wood and very nice workmanship too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 15, 2020)

Very nice. I want to start learning how to turn bowls this year so I might be seeking some guidance from you. Beautiful wood features that you have done a magnificent job on letting shine through.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 15, 2020)

Eye candy written all over those. Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 15, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Very nice. I want to start learning how to turn bowls this year so I might be seeking some guidance from you. Beautiful wood features that you have done a magnificent job on letting shine through.


I appreciate the compliment but I'm still learning how to turn bowls myself. If there is ever anything I can pass on that no else has(which I doubt), then I'll do it immediately!


----------



## TMAC (Jan 16, 2020)

Those are really nice. Makes me want to get out in my shop!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Jan 16, 2020)

Great pieces!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice work! I think I’d pick the one on the right because of that little foot detail, but they’re both beautiful !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 17, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! I think I’d pick the one on the right because of that little foot detail, but they’re both beautiful !


Thank you. I agree the one on the right won out a bit more because of the live edge too. I’ll eventually try to sell it once I get my crap together lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

